# The Doctor is in! (Pharmacist)



## Kroars (Oct 24, 2021)

Another great board from PedalPCB.  Used two 4.7M because I didn’t have the recommended 5.1M resistors it called for.  Although I did socket them both to see if it made any noticeable difference.  I’ll report back when the 5.1M’s come in.  Built two of these and used 2n2222’s around 130-160 hfe on one and 170-220 on the other -again no noticeable difference.  Set the trimpots at 12:00 and they both sounded great.  

I was very impressed with this OD.  While I haven’t actually used the Vox preamp the circuits based off of I was happily surprised when this thing transformed my dark Orange TH30 into a bright Vox style OD.  Couldn’t help but play a few Beatles riffs and had so much fun with this!  Highly recommend this build to any Beatle fans out there, it’s an absolute blast!!


----------



## fig (Oct 24, 2021)

Silky smooth build!


----------



## Kroars (Oct 24, 2021)

fig said:


> Silky smooth build!


Thank you good sir!


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 24, 2021)

Awesome job. This has become one of my favorite builds. I too never had a Vox but feel like this gives me a close experience of one.


----------



## DAJE (Oct 24, 2021)

Nice work, looks great. I really want to build one of these but I _really_ don't want to have to deal with the odd enclosure. I could probably get one made by Tayda using the drill template thing but I have no idea how to do that and not much inclination to learn. If I can't just use/adapt a pre-drilled box, I lose motivation to do it. Same with the Duocast and probably some other odd-boxed PPCB projects.


----------



## fig (Mar 23, 2022)

Did the 5m1Ω make any difference? TIA

The reason I ask;







Oh crap...it's upside down...will I need to wire it for -9VDC?


----------



## Cvoxdog (Mar 24, 2022)

I really hope the boneyard pharmacist comes out with the extra knobbies.


----------

